# طائرتين صغيرتين من تصميم طلبة هندسة بسوريا



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

دمشق: أجرى قسم هندسة الطيران في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة حلب، تجربة جديدة لتحليق نموذجين مصغرين لطائرتين قام بتصميمهما وتنفيذهما مجموعة من طلاب السنة الخامسة في القسم بإشراف الدكتور عمر بسواس يتم التحكم بهما عن بعد لاسلكياً.



وحققت إحدى التجربتين نجاحاً باهراً حيث قام نموذج الطائرة المصغرة بحركات استعراضية متميزة ومناورات دلت على جودة التصميم والتنفيذ، طبقاًُ لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".



يذكر أن هذه التجربة هي الرابعة من نوعها لقسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة حلب الذي افتتح عام 2000 ويعد الوحيد من نوعه في الجامعات السورية.


----------



## newart (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــ جداً ــــــــــــــــــــــكور وهكذا يكون الابداع والقوة ومزيداً من النجاح


----------



## رائد نبيل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت لو في صور


----------



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ادا اردت ان تريد صور قريبا


----------



## عزتي في حجابي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شئ رائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الصور او الفيديو؟؟؟


----------



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس ايمن حسن كل شي سيكون قريبا لاني انا لم اتثبت وجودي القوي حتي الان في المنتدي


----------



## سجادالعراقي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## م ابو عمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وين الصور ..........


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق ........


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يوفقهم و يعينهم و المثل يقول من صبر ظفر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ابا المؤمن قال:


> المهندس ايمن حسن كل شي سيكون قريبا لاني انا لم اتثبت وجودي القوي حتي الان في المنتدي


 
بارك الله فيك 
و لايحق لك أن تنعت نفسك بعدم إثبات الوجود . . .
فوجودنا ثابت منذ قررنا الإجتماع على الحق و العلم أى منذ اول تسجيل . . .
بارك الله لنا و لإخواننا في سوريا و كل أقطار الإسلام


----------

